# FlatsSteeler III



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

My recently purchased (Thanks Jim) 15-4 Cammo Highsider 9.9 Merc 2 Stroke......My 3rd Gheenoe......This is one of the nicest cammo I have seen.....I am keeping it Simple, Light and Basic..........Water was choppy this AM but I GPS'd her at 19-22 mph......Oh my Camera sucks it doesn't do the gel coat justice.....


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

looks tippy... ;D

seams like it's mounted very high on the trailer... is that how they all are?


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

I agree it does seem high but I really haven't had time to pi$$ with it............it really loaded easy this AM so for now at least.......... I'am High............


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

look at the bite side... if it floods, your boat will stay dry... ;D  

Good luck with the new rig!

Cheers


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

FSteeler....LOOKS GREAT!!!!! Best of luckwith her....Let us know how you like the 15'4" compared to the 13footers. Dave


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

That is a nice rig! Simple, clean and ready to sneak up on some Redfish. I like it more than your 13 footer (never thought I would say that about a 13 footer).

Joe


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks great. that dog will hunt [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------

